# Enigma



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

I have only just started to listen to this. I have always loved the sort of pan pipe/celtic type, but this is on another level.

I only heard it via an old grey whistle test CD my Wife bought me.

Anyhow, whack the headphones on and have a listen.






Maxtor.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Maxtor - i have every album Engima have ever done.

I think they're amazing and i'm only 23, is that normal?

Love Return to Innocence


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

jay_bmw said:


> Maxtor - i have every album Engima have ever done.
> 
> I think they're amazing and i'm only 23, is that normal?
> 
> Love Return to Innocence


I am sure it is fine mate. I know of Enigma, it was just this song that made it for me TBH. I sort of stumbled upon it!

Maxtor.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Always liked this track, came out a few years back


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Sadness ( the remix collection ) is good as it's got a modern twist


----------

